# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Gingrich security ASSAULTS Ron Paul supporter in FL - ‘Everyone step on his toes!’

## danielboon

WINDERMERE, Fla.--Next time, Eddie Dillard won't wear flip-flops.

Dillard, a 29-year-old Ron Paul supporter from this suburb near Orlando, arrived to vote at his precinct at Winderemere Baptist Church early Tuesday morning. Pulling into the parking lot, Dillard noticed a man outside the polling place with a Gingrich sign. He decided to run home, slip into his "Ron Paul Rocks America" T-shirt, grab a "Ron Paul 2012" sign from his garage, and return to give his candidate some representation outside the precinct after he cast his vote.

Dillard found a quiet spot along a sidewalk lined with tiny American flags and held up his sign. Little did he know, Newt Gingrich had chosen that very spot to make his first Primary Day campaign stop.

When Gingrich's bus pulled up, Dillard stood silently holding his sign and watched the news-media horde swamp the candidate. Gingrich stepped down from the bus and made a beeline for Dillard. He stopped in front of Dillard and his sign and parked himself for a round of handshaking and pictures with voters. The placement couldn't have been worse. There was Gingrich, standing with his wife Callista at their first event of the day, and a giant Ron Paul sign floated inches from their crowns.

Noticing the awkward optics, Gingrich aides and security personnel swarmed Dillard, trying to intimidate him into moving. One of Gingrich's security agents stepped in front of him. When Dillard didn't budge, the agent lifted his heeled shoe over Dillard's bare foot and dug the back of it into his skin, twisting it side-to-side like he was stomping out a cigarette. Shocked, Dillard kept his ground and took a picture of the agent with his phone, which was quickly knocked out of his hand. Dillard slipped off his flip-flop to pick up the phone with his foot, and a Gingrich supporter kicked the sandal away.

"Don't kick me!" Dillard said to the man who knocked away his sandal. More members of Gingrich's security retinue approached, shoving their shoulders and chests in front of him.

"Just block him!" a Gingrich campaign aide said. "Everyone step on his toes!"

Gingrich supporters handed a "Newt 2012" yard sign up to the front to put in front of Dillard's Paul sign. The two signs, zipping back and forth inches from Gingrich's head, circled each other in the air like a fighter jets in a dogfight.

When the candidate finished taking pictures with voters, furious Gingrich aides grilled Dillard.

"If we did this to you, you guys would be furious," said an aide before stomping back toward the bus. "They have no class. No class."

As Gingrich pulled away, Dillard looked down at his foot. With the adrenaline pumping, he hadn't noticed the pain, but now it was starting to sink in. A bruise was forming, and there was a cut mark where the security agent had dug in his heel.

"That was really something," Dillard said afterwards. "My heart's racing. Not what I expected to happen today."
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/e...165042767.html  ....

----------


## ohgodno

was JUST about to post this also - sickening.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Headline:

Gingrinch Security Assaults Innocent Ron Paul Supporter

----------


## CaseyJones

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.

----------


## RM918

So when's Gingrich going to respond about the savage brutality of his evil supporters and be asked to disown each one by name?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Headline:
> 
> Gingrinch Security Assaults Innocent Ron Paul Supporter


MSM Headline:

Gingrinch Security Protects the Frontrunner from Rogue Ron Paul Supporter

----------


## VCU for Ron Paul

> Headline:
> 
> Gingrinch Security Assaults Innocent Ron Paul Supporter


No, more like, Headline: "Ron Paul supporter assaults Gingrich security with his bare toes, fakes foot injury, should Dr. Paul drop out?"

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> MSM Headline:
> 
> Gingrinch Security Protects the Frontrunner from Rogue Ron Paul Supporter


Lol. Rageeeeee.

+rep

----------


## MrTudo

Well, my Wife and I are on our way in about 15 minutes to the high school on midway here in Port Charlotte to vote for Ron Paul

I'm not 29 years old and I'm not wearing flip flops and all I can say is with the stand your ground law here in Fla, heaven help the mofo gingrich/romney/santorum traitor who tries to even block my path. You will lose.

Sounds like this dillard guy has no balls. That said he should call the police and press charges. Surely there are witnesses who will back him up. That's assault and while I would PREFER to deal with it man to man, that guy should call the cops.

----------


## CaseyJones

gotta wear steel toes in politics

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Well, my Wife and I are on our way in about 15 minutes to the high school on midway here in Port Charlotte to vote for Ron Paul
> 
> I'm not 29 years old and I'm not wearing flip flops and all I can say is with the stand your ground law here in Fla, heaven help the mofo gingrich/romney/santorum traitor who tries to even block my path. You will lose.


Take a pic of the ballot and post to RPF

----------


## donnay

Disgusting really.  God Bless Dillard for turning the other cheek (he is a better person than I), he has more class in his crushed bruise toe than Gingrich, his entourage and his hateful supporters have in their entire group combined together!

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Disgusting really.  God Bless Dillard for turning the other cheek (he is a better person than I), he has more class in his crushed bruise toe than Gingrich, his entourage and his hateful supporters!


I agree with this. Mucho respect to Dillard for being able to walk away with most of his calm.

I personally wouldn't have been able to do so. I'm someone that understands and fully uses my right to self-defense.

----------


## MrTudo

> Take a pic of the ballot and post to RPF


Do they allow cameras? This is Florida. A bag of pot is a felony in this fked up place. Cameras in an election? 

Sorry for the sarcasm. I am running out of patience with these scumbags who support anyone but Ron Paul and I'm mentally preparing to dump someone right where they stand if they even dream of coming in between us and the ballot. 

But if we can we will .

----------


## gb13

Wow. What a moronic thing to do. We should make sure there are ten of us there the next time Newton pops his fat turtle head out in public.

----------


## GrahamUK

> No, more like, Headline: "Ron Paul supporter assaults Gingrich security with his bare toes, fakes foot injury, should Dr. Paul drop out?"


lmao

----------


## Apparition

Toe Stompers for Ron Paul

----------


## bronxboy10

Drudged.

----------


## CaseyJones

do not try to take pictures in the polling place .. you will get kicked out




> Florida
> A copy of the laws referenced below governing Florida’s elections can be found at http://election.dos.state.fl.us/publ...ction_laws.pdf
> 
> 1. Can you photograph or video yourself inside the polling station?
> 
> No. See 102.031(5) of the Florida Code, “no photography is permitted in the polling room or early voting area.”
> 
> 2. Can you photograph or video others voting or the working of the polling station from within it?
> 
> No. See 102.031(5) of the Florida Code, “no photography is permitted in the polling room or early voting area.”

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Dillar Mini-Bomb!

$10,000 for 10 Toes!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

editing.

just saw previous post about law regarding pics in polling place

----------


## Apparition

> do not try to take pictures in the polling place .. you will get kicked out


If it's outside the polling station in public area, it's fair gaime, no?

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> cell phone


I'm pretty sure the law prohibits the act of recording/photography and not just the equipment being present.

----------


## airborne373

Newt Gingrich represents collectivism, be it communism or socialism or fascism does not matter. Collectivist require violence to succeed. Therefore do not be surprised when collectivist use violence.

----------


## kathy88

> No, more like, Headline: "Ron Paul supporter assaults Gingrich security with his bare toes, fakes foot injury, should Dr. Paul drop out?"



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## CaseyJones

if you are outside I can find nothing prohibiting it ,,, though if anyone is exit polling do it outside of 100 ft of the doors

----------


## trey4sports

yahoo has a frontpage article about it and it is very fair

----------


## freeforall

Because this guy kept his cool the story is about the Gingrich supporters.  Hopefully others will keep this in mind if they find themselves in imilar situations.

I love how this guys name is similar to Eddie Willers!

----------


## phill4paul

Drudged...

----------


## culvereric

bump

----------


## Captain Shays

Billy Jack says "I'm going to put this foot right there on that side of your face and there ain't a damned thing you can do about it"

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## CaseyJones

drudged

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Sounds like this dillard guy has no balls. That said he should call the police and press charges. Surely there are witnesses who will back him up. That's assault and while I would PREFER to deal with it man to man, that guy should call the cops.


I wouldn't be so hard on the Paul supporter here, he was probably trying to not create a stir since it ALWAYS gets blamed back on us/Paul. 

That said though, my life long dream is to be inches away from Newt when a pushing and shoving match starts up.  

If this stuff is happening more and more and in Florida of all places, what will it be like in well contested places like Washington State or one on one contests like Virginia...? It could get very ugly before it all ends, be safe out there.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/e...165042767.html

_WINDERMERE, Fla.--Next time, Eddie Dillard won't wear flip-flops.

Dillard, a 29-year-old Ron Paul supporter from this suburb near Orlando, arrived to vote at his precinct at Winderemere Baptist Church early Tuesday morning. Pulling into the parking lot, Dillard noticed a man outside the polling place with a Gingrich sign. He decided to run home, slip into his "Ron Paul Rocks America" T-shirt, grab a "Ron Paul 2012" sign from his garage, and return to give his candidate some representation outside the precinct after he cast his vote.

Dillard found a quiet spot along a sidewalk lined with tiny American flags and held up his sign. Little did he know, Newt Gingrich had chosen that very spot to make his first Primary Day campaign stop.

When Gingrich's bus pulled up, Dillard stood silently holding his sign and watched the news-media horde swamp the candidate. Gingrich stepped down from the bus and made a beeline for Dillard. He stopped in front of Dillard and his sign and parked himself for a round of handshaking and pictures with voters. The placement couldn't have been worse. There was Gingrich, standing with his wife Callista at their first event of the day, and a giant Ron Paul sign floated inches from their crowns.

Noticing the awkward optics, Gingrich aides and security personnel swarmed Dillard, trying to intimidate him into moving. One of Gingrich's security agents stepped in front of him. When Dillard didn't budge, the agent lifted his heeled shoe over Dillard's bare foot and dug the back of it into his skin, twisting it side-to-side like he was stomping out a cigarette. Shocked, Dillard kept his ground and took a picture of the agent with his phone, which was quickly knocked out of his hand. Dillard slipped off his flip-flop to pick up the phone with his foot, and a Gingrich supporter kicked the sandal away.

"Don't kick me!" Dillard said to the man who knocked away his sandal. More members of Gingrich's security retinue approached, shoving their shoulders and chests in front of him._

----------


## ZanZibar

Here is the story:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/e...165042767.html


From TFA:



> Noticing the awkward optics, Gingrich aides and security personnel  swarmed Dillard, trying to intimidate him into moving. One of Gingrich's  security agents stepped in front of him. When Dillard didn't budge, the  agent lifted his heeled shoe over Dillard's bare foot and dug the back  of it into his skin, twisting it side-to-side like he was stomping out a  cigarette. Shocked, Dillard kept his ground and took a picture of the  agent with his phone, which was quickly knocked out of his hand. Dillard  slipped off his flip-flop to pick up the phone with his foot, and a  Gingrich supporter kicked the sandal away.
> 
> 
>  "Don't kick me!" Dillard said to the man who knocked away his sandal.  More members of Gingrich's security retinue approached, shoving their  shoulders and chests in front of him.
>  "Just block him!" a Gingrich campaign aide said. "Everyone step on his toes!"

----------


## Flugel89

The media has much less to spin since he just stood his ground.

I can't say I would have handled it that passively. The punks would have had a size 11.5 steel toe boot stuck up where the sun don't shine.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Call the cops, file a complaint with Assualt and Bettery charges... have the thugs arrested.

----------


## bronxboy10

More articles coming out on this...

http://www.postonpolitics.com/2012/0...contact-sport/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Scenes-from-th

----------


## ross11988

He should of spent his time handing out material at a polling location.

----------


## surf

> If this stuff is happening more and more and in Florida of all places, what will it be like in well contested places like Washington State or one on one contests like Virginia...? It could get very ugly before it all ends, be safe out there.


don't worry about us in the west - we can hold our own

----------


## ZanZibar

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?357123-‘Everyone-step-on-his-toes!’-Gingrich-security-harasses-Ron-Paul-supporter-Scenes-from-th


Yeah, that thread title is not as good though.

----------


## seapilot

> He should of spent his time handing out material at a polling location.


That is where he was and then the Gingrich bus showed up. He did not go looking for Gingrich they came to him.

----------


## Phyxrgon

i would like to kick his security where the sun doesnt shine.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

it's on the front of Yahoo

----------


## RDM

> gotta wear steel toes in politics


OSHA Bans steel toe boots worn by Ron Paul supporters at political events. News at 11.

----------


## otherone

> That said though, my life long dream is to be inches away from Newt when a pushing and shoving match starts up.


The interwebz is chock-full of badasses....

----------


## Tyler_Durden

It's on the Front Page of Yahoo in my area:

----------


## randomname

If Ron Paul supporters did this to Gingrich people, this would be all over the news

----------


## randomname

> It's on the Front Page of Yahoo in my area:


OH SNAP!

----------


## KingNothing

"Everyone step on his toes!"


LMFAO!

That is absurd to the point of being hilarious.

And it should teach us a lesson - don't wear flip flops.  Really, should grown men be wearing flip flops?  Wonder what they would have done if he were wearing steel-toed boots or cowboy boots, as I always do.

----------


## kathy88

> OSHA Bans steel toe boots worn by Ron Paul supporters at political events. News at 11.




OMG ROFL.

----------


## Czolgosz

We need people rocking go-pro's at these deals.

----------


## KingNothing

> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.


Where does "then they step on your toes" fit into that?

----------


## unknown

> Well, my Wife and I are on our way in about 15 minutes to the high school on midway here in Port Charlotte to vote for Ron Paul
> 
> I'm not 29 years old and I'm not wearing flip flops and all I can say is with the stand your ground law here in Fla, heaven help the mofo gingrich/romney/santorum traitor who tries to even block my path. You will lose.
> 
> Sounds like this dillard guy has no balls. That said he should call the police and press charges. Surely there are witnesses who will back him up. That's assault and while I would PREFER to deal with it man to man, that guy should call the cops.


Good job and well stated patriot.

----------


## unknown

> It's on the Front Page of Yahoo in my area:


Oh sh*t, its on the front of my yahoo page as well.

----------


## Noob

Is he going to press charges against the security douchbag?

----------


## randomname

> Oh sh*t, its on the front of my yahoo page as well.


yeah but if you click the link, it goes to "Gingrich’s southern fried lunch: Scenes from the Florida primary" and the ron paul story is buried at the bottom.. so hard to make it go viral

----------


## KingNothing

> OSHA Bans steel toe boots worn by Ron Paul supporters at political events. News at 11.


In all seriousness.... and maybe it is just the conspiracy nut, paranoid-lunatic, always-thinking-worst-case jerk in me...
Whenever I'm out in public I tend to wear an attractive pair of steel toed boots because I never know what might happen, in a color that matches a dapper button-down and jean combo.  Utilitarian, and stylish.  No one is stepping on my toes!  Or insulting my fashion sense.

Seriously, why not dress in a manner that offers protection at all times?  You never know what's going to happen.  An unruly security guard of a super-villain might decide to trample your feet.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> 


The campaign staffer you see right behind Callista (on the left), isn't that the same one in this tube (Adam Kokesh get's pushed or 'assaulted')
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHJAD...yer_detailpage

(I believe Kokesh pressed charges.) PS: I am not implying it was him that 'assaulted' that guy today or that he yelled anything. Just saying this happened before.

----------


## Noob

Them hitting his camera out of hand was just rude. We should get hidden cameras like this watch camera and other ones to wear to record them.

http://www.hiddencamerawatches.com/g...FWkbQgodY3CbNg

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Thuggery from Thugs. News @ 9!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

note to self: get out the old steel-toed boots before going to events like this.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> don't worry about us in the west - we can hold our own


Except for the implants from back east who claim to be westerners after living here a few months.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Call the cops, file a complaint with Assualt and Bettery charges... have the thugs arrested.


Yes, this. Like the Huntsman video incident, follow it up, be hardcore about it, to deter the next bastard who tries it. File charges & civil suits immediately, make the Gingrich campaign spend more time defending these suits than they saved by failing to be courteous.

----------


## 2young2vote

I seriously doubt his security would have let Dillard get that close to Gingrich if Dillard hadn't been there already.  If Dillard came walking up to them then they would have been all over him.  He could have reached out and touched Newt if he wanted to.

----------


## Merk

Dillard should file assault charges.

----------


## Adam Kokesh

Pattern?


I've been hearing a few other stories about this. Been waiting for people to notice the pattern, but maybe it's not such a big deal.

----------


## parocks

> gotta wear steel toes in politics


waving signs in the air inches from the candidate and/or news media is not new.  If you're going to be doing that at another candidates rally, you should just expect that the supporters of the other guy are not going to like it.

----------


## amabala

> Pattern?
> 
> 
> I've been hearing a few other stories about this. Been waiting for people to notice the pattern, but maybe it's not such a big deal.


The same goon who harrassed you a couple of few weeks ago is in that picture on post #61. He's behind Newt's wife to the left.

----------


## Jingles

> Pattern?
> 
> 
> I've been hearing a few other stories about this. Been waiting for people to notice the pattern, but maybe it's not such a big deal.


Didn't this happen to you at a Gingrich event? Or rather someone you interviewed?

----------


## randomname

> Pattern?
> 
> I've been hearing a few other stories about this. Been waiting for people to notice the pattern, but maybe it's not such a big deal.


In case the video was not showing up in Kokesh's post...

----------


## thoughtomator

> waving signs in the air inches from the candidate and/or news media is not new.  If you're going to be doing that at another candidates rally, you should just expect that the supporters of the other guy are not going to like it.


If they didn't want that to happen they shouldn't have walked right up to the guy who was there first to have their little media session.

----------


## parocks

> Them hitting his camera out of hand was just rude. We should get hidden cameras like this watch camera and other ones to wear to record them.
> 
> http://www.hiddencamerawatches.com/g...FWkbQgodY3CbNg


right.  or this or a number of others

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Spy-DV-...item35afa94a54

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> The same goon who harrassed you a couple of few weeks ago is in that picture on post #61. He's behind Newt's wife to the left.


Yeah and you don't need x-ray vision to wonder what he's thinking while looking STRAIGHT forward... At Dillard. Something like 'Target acquired' ?

----------


## puppetmaster

Gingrich is opening their Nevada office a couple of doors away from my store......I have Ron Paul signs in my window!

I wish the Nevada Paul office was next to me. I am only a few doors down from the Nevada GOP office

----------


## Wicklowwolf

That shows what kind bully boys they are. Would you trust Gingrich in the oval office? I certainly wouldn't.

----------


## V3n



----------


## otherone

Wearing flip-flops is the same as wearing Mittens.

----------


## musicmax

> So when's Gingrich going to respond about the savage brutality of his evil supporters and be asked to disown each one by name?


Doughboy was THERE and didn't do anything.

----------


## coastie

Back from a short hiatus, finally got my blood pressure down over the last month, and this is the first post I post in.


+1 for Dillard for showing restraint...

-5 for Dillard not pressing charges(as of yet?). That would have been the entirety of what came out of my mouth during any and every interview thereafter that incident, not that "I couldn't believe it was happening".

Let me back up a minute...actually, come to think of it, they couldn't interview me-I'd probably be in jail.

That guard that stomped my foot would be having to sip his next Christmas meal through a straw, and they'd cover his recovery in an emotional 20/20 segment next year.








Good to be back, and the wife and I just got back from voting for RP in Florida!

----------


## kathy88

I want to see a pic of his foot.

----------


## MrTudo

> The campaign staffer you see right behind Callista (on the left), isn't that the same one in this tube (Adam Kokesh get's pushed or 'assaulted')
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHJAD...yer_detailpage
> 
> (I believe Kokesh pressed charges.) PS: I am not implying it was him that 'assaulted' that guy today or that he yelled anything. Just saying this happened before.


If that punk came on me like that he would have lost his life. There is a Stand Your Ground law here in Fla and unless you're dumb enough to wear flip flops at a place where you'll be in contact with these scumbags, there's no way a punk like that would get away with being aggresive and putting or trying to push a person? Oh boy that would be front page news with the gingrich punk going to the hospital if he's lucky and the respondant answering a few questions before leaving on his merry way.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Yeah and you don't need x-ray vision to wonder what he's thinking while looking STRAIGHT forward... At Dillard. Something like 'Target acquired' ?


I have a particular contempt for those who knowingly and willfully engage in the unjust application of force.

You know what they say, though - what goes around, comes around. If I were he I'd spend some time enumerating what is important to him in life, and whether what he's been doing is worth losing all that for.

----------


## parocks

> If they didn't want that to happen they shouldn't have walked right up to the guy who was there first to have their little media session.


What I guess I'm saying is that this just happens.

In football, there are tackles.

If you're shocked that this stuff happens, you're just not experienced.

Newt's people wanted good video of Newt.  The Ron Paul person was outnumbered.  In that situation, heads up.

----------


## Aden

Moral of the story: climate in Florida is so nice you can run around barefoot in the middle of January.

----------


## V3n

In defense of flip-flops: when he went back to the garage and grabbed the sign, there was nobody there.  He wasn't expecting a confrontation, he wasn't expecting Newt Gingrich _himself_ to show up.  He wasn't _dumb_ to wear flip-flops.  He just thought he was going to peacefully stand there with a sign - no reason not to wear flip-flops.

----------


## affa

> Sounds like this dillard guy has no balls.


WTF?

----------


## MrTudo

Just returned and took a pic outside the middle school where our district votes. There were half a dozen Ron Paul signs and NO OTHER SIGNS FOR ANY OTHER CANDIDATE.

Frankly I believe this place is so rotten to the core they are taking our votes and giving some of them to romney and the other slimebags.

I asked about the camera and I'm surprised the 80 year old behind the table didn't have a heart attack. NO! NO! NO CAMERAS ARE ALLOWED IN HERE! I then asked for an extra ballow and again the eyes got wide ( what $#@!s I swear, you KNOW they are romney supprters. ) and OH NO, THEY USED TO PUT A COPY OF ONE IN THE PAPER ( it's like another country. I speaky english gooood enuff for yooo? )

There was a small line which dispersed within 10 minutes or so. My Wife and I both voted for Dr Paul and we both had our Ron Paul Revolution ( Wife) and Ron Paul 2012 shirts ( me ) on. 

I'm 57 years old and reluctantly changed my voters card from Libertarian ( LP ) to republican just so we could vote for Dr Paul in the primaries. This week we'll go back to the oversized government building and change it back to LP. It disgusts me to even have republican anywhere in my wallet. 

Then we went to sweetbay in Punta Gorda and bought some filet mignons for the grill. Oh yeah

----------


## KingNothing

> In defense of flip-flops: when he went back to the garage and grabbed the sign, there was nobody there.  He wasn't expecting a confrontation, he wasn't expecting Newt Gingrich _himself_ to show up.  He wasn't _dumb_ to wear flip-flops.  He just thought he was going to peacefully stand there with a sign - no reason not to wear flip-flops.


Eh, I hate flipflops.  Grown men shouldn't wear them.

And feet are icky.

----------


## bkreigh

That is opposite of what happened to me.  There was only one other guy that was there when i went.  No $#@! it said i was only the 147th person to vote (im in St Petersburg).  Couldnt believe it.

I got one guy at work to vote for RP.  I have been working on my boss for a while and today he said "Well looks like its between Paul and Gingrich."  Thats better than the 25% chance we had couple weeks ago.

----------


## MrTudo

I just watched the video with kokesh. Are you sure he was in the marines? I find it hard to believe.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

oh. lol. i just posted this in the opposing candidate section XD.. ah well.

----------


## Eric39

So Gingrich came by my hometown today where my mom was at. I have converted her so she had a Ron Paul sign she was holding up as Gingrich's bus rolled up. A man asks why shes doing that, long story short, all the campaign advisors there knew my grandpa in Ohio and so they take my mom to the front to meet Gingrich. She tells him she's voting for Paul because of family in the military. All the Gingrich supporters don't know why lady with Ron Paul sign got an escort to the front. I should have gone with her.

----------


## Bern

He should file a police report for assault and battery.

----------


## libertybrewcity

is there a video?

----------


## Bern

> is there a video?


They were surrounded by cameras and media.  You'd think someone got "footage".

----------


## 123tim

*Ron Paul Campaign Calls on Newt Gingrich to Apologize for His Staff Assault on Ron Paul Supporter*




> LAKE JACKSON, Texas, Jan 31, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- The Ron Paul 2012 Presidential campaign is requesting an apology and decisive action from Congressman Newt Gingrich and his campaign for abuse the latter organization perpetrated against a Ron Paul supporter.


Continued.....
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ron...ter-2012-01-31

----------


## limequat

All you internet tough guys suck.  This guy could have voted and stayed home.  He could have not voted at all.  But not only did he vote, sign wave for RP, he stood up to a whole _pack_ of gorillas IN VIEW OF NATIONAL MEDIA and exposed the violent bastards.  Dillard is an everyday hero.  Give him props.

----------


## 123tim

> All you internet tough guys suck.  This guy could have voted and stayed home.  He could have not voted at all.  But not only did he vote, sign wave for RP, he stood up to a whole _pack_ of gorillas IN VIEW OF NATIONAL MEDIA and exposed the violent bastards.  Dillard is an everyday hero.  Give him props.


+1

----------


## NoPants

Google News results for "Ron Paul" has this story (same as Yahoo) in a Miami Herald article:  

http://miamiherald.typepad.com/naked...supporter.html

Check out the second comment:




> Wow.
> 
> Newt Gingrich just lost mine and my family's votes.
> 
> Posted by: John | January 31, 2012 at 04:43 PM

----------


## CaseyJones

hey MrTudo so you do not think I am hiding, it was I who just banned you

----------


## brendan.orourke

They just take after their leader.

----------


## PreDeadMan

> Where does "then they step on your toes" fit into that?


lol well technically "then they fight you"

----------


## Revolution9

> The interwebz is chock-full of badasses....


And smart assed know it alls.. just like real life.

Rev9

----------


## dannno



----------


## affa

> hey MrTudo so you do not think I am hiding, it was I who just banned you


+rep.

----------


## jacksonunit

> MSM Headline:
> 
> Gingrinch Security Protects the Frontrunner from [NAME REDACTED] Supporter


More likely.

----------


## Revolution9

> All you internet tough guys suck.  This guy could have voted and stayed home.  He could have not voted at all.  But not only did he vote, sign wave for RP, he stood up to a whole _pack_ of gorillas IN VIEW OF NATIONAL MEDIA and exposed the violent bastards.  Dillard is an everyday hero.  Give him props.


Why do people assume it is only the internet where these people can be tough. Have these people who flout this got no ass in real life? I guarantee I don't get a yard of lip in real life and I don't back down. If someone is looking for a fight I tell the "you might think you want a fight but you really don't". Usually works when ya stare em dead in the eye. In this case the guy did the right thing. Mucho props. Sometimes being tough means simply standing your ground. There is a point where it doesn't matter the consequences and this guy wasn't pushed that far. I'ld a stomped his foot right back and acted like nothing happened. My cowboy boot heel can do some damage.

Rev9

----------


## Athan

> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.


This is not yet a "fight". A fight is when we as a group start actually retaliating.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> Why do people assume it is only the internet where these people can be tough. Have these people who flout this got no ass in real life? I guarantee I don't get a yard of lip in real life and I don't back down. If someone is looking for a fight I tell the "you might think you want a fight but you really don't". Usually works when ya stare em dead in the eye. In this case the guy did the right thing. Mucho props. Sometimes being tough means simply standing your ground. There is a point where it doesn't matter the consequences and this guy wasn't pushed that far. I'ld a stomped his foot right back and acted like nothing happened. My cowboy boot heel can do some damage.
> 
> Rev9


I suggest anyone with any amount of intelligence don't do this. Gingrich and his hired goons are armed with glocks and unless you have powerful political connections and CCW an SMG then you need to show discipline. 

Most importantly, if you retaliate, it will reflect badly on Paul. Remember, this is a peaceful revolution... for now.

But seriously, somebody get poor Dillard a good lawyer who is prepared to suit up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## capsicum

Sue em! For a number of things any lawyer could list.

----------


## boethius27

Terrible.  Just shows the kind of people Gingrich has working for him.

----------


## Valli6

Wow - I never noticed before how much he looks like Rosie Odonell.

----------


## eddiedillard

Thanks everyone for the support

----------


## JK/SEA

> Thanks everyone for the support


+rep

i'd give you a purple heart if i could.

----------


## Edward

> 


Perhaps I've missed it, but here is the caption that goes with the above photo.... http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news...lorida-primary




> Chip Somodevilla / Getty Images
> 
> Security guards for Republican presidential candidate and former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich push Ron Paul supporter Eddie Dillard of Orlando away from Gingrich as he campaigns on primary day outside a polling place at First Baptist Church of Windermere on Jan. 31 in Orlando, Florida. Dillard had been at the polling place all morning when Gingrich stood in front of him to pose for photographs. Gingrich supporters then began shoving Dillard and stepping on his feet when security came over and pushed him back. Polls show Gingrich's fellow candidate, former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney, with a double digit lead going into the Florida primary.

----------


## jkr

> Wow - I never noticed before how much he looks like Rosie Odonell.


can we get these lovebirds side by side?

its like tweedle evil & tweedle ugly

----------


## Sullivan*

> Perhaps I've missed it, but here is the caption that goes with the above photo.... http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news...lorida-primary


Why is it that when some "controversial" person comes out in support of Paul it's national news, but when another candidate's SECURITY DETAIL ASSAULTS ONE OF OUR SUPPORTERS, it's not?

----------


## PierzStyx

"WINDERMERE, Fla.--Next time, Eddie Dillard won't wear flip-flops.

Dillard, a 29-year-old Ron Paul supporter from this suburb near Orlando, arrived to vote at his precinct at Winderemere Baptist Church early Tuesday morning. Pulling into the parking lot, Dillard noticed a man outside the polling place with a Gingrich sign. He decided to run home, slip into his "Ron Paul Rocks America" T-shirt, grab a "Ron Paul 2012" sign from his garage, and return to give his candidate some representation outside the precinct after he cast his vote.

Dillard found a quiet spot along a sidewalk lined with tiny American flags and held up his sign. Little did he know, Newt Gingrich had chosen that very spot to make his first Primary Day campaign stop.

When Gingrich's bus pulled up, Dillard stood silently holding his sign and watched the news-media horde swamp the candidate. Gingrich stepped down from the bus and made a beeline for Dillard. He stopped in front of Dillard and his sign and parked himself for a round of handshaking and pictures with voters. The placement couldn't have been worse. There was Gingrich, standing with his wife Callista at their first event of the day, and a giant Ron Paul sign floated inches from their crowns.

Noticing the awkward optics, Gingrich aides and security personnel swarmed Dillard, trying to intimidate him into moving. One of Gingrich's security agents stepped in front of him. When Dillard didn't budge, the agent lifted his heeled shoe over Dillard's bare foot and dug the back of it into his skin, twisting it side-to-side like he was stomping out a cigarette. Shocked, Dillard kept his ground and took a picture of the agent with his phone, which was quickly knocked out of his hand. Dillard slipped off his flip-flop to pick up the phone with his foot, and a Gingrich supporter kicked the sandal away.

"Don't kick me!" Dillard said to the man who knocked away his sandal. More members of Gingrich's security retinue approached, shoving their shoulders and chests in front of him.

"Just block him!" a Gingrich campaign aide said. "Everyone step on his toes!"

Gingrich supporters handed a "Newt 2012" yard sign up to the front to put in front of Dillard's Paul sign. The two signs, zipping back and forth inches from Gingrich's head, circled each other in the air like fighter jets in a dogfight.

When the candidate finished taking pictures with voters, furious Gingrich aides grilled Dillard.

"If we did this to you, you guys would be furious," said an aide before stomping back toward the bus. "They have no class. No class."

As Gingrich pulled away, Dillard looked down at his foot. With the adrenaline pumping, he hadn't noticed the pain, but now it was starting to sink in. A bruise was forming, and there was a cut mark where the security agent had dug in his heel.

"That was really something," Dillard said afterwards. 'My heart's racing. Not what I expected to happen today."


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/e...165042767.html

----------


## PierzStyx

This-"One of Gingrich's security agents stepped in front of him. When Dillard didn't budge, the agent lifted his heeled shoe over Dillard's bare foot and dug the back of it into his skin, twisting it side-to-side like he was stomping out a cigarette."-is a small taste of what Gingrich essentially wants to do to everyone, everywhere. 

Or to put it another way: "If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face — forever."-1984

----------


## Lishy

Da $#@!!?

Hey, the guy with the sign was there first. If Gingrich doesn't like it, he can GTFO! Who the hell does he think he is? There's a word for this - Bullying.

----------

